# my new to me 312 sit came in today



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

picked it up for 50$ plus shipping 


it was listed as 

AMERICAN FLYER # 312 Die cast Engine 4-6-2
In good used condition 


well I opend the box and it was indeed in good physical condition 
all external parts seem to be there including all the green jewels
just missing one ladder handle 


after setting it on my track the fun began

it was a no go
not even a click 

took it apart
and found 2 wires detached in the tender 
back on the track 
would click and try to move but no go again 

sprayed the motor out with some cleaner and reseated the brushes 
it now runs 

but with no smoke

took apart 
the tender again 
its missing one of the retaining springs for the brush and a brush boooo no smoke


on the up side after the quick repairs its one fast little running sob 





and vid of it in action

https://youtu.be/bP9Al8_Nd84


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice locomotive, I would agree it runs very well. 

I would say you got a good deal, hope you get the smoke unit parts quickly. 

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice.. But correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't the jewels on the end of the tender be red?? Not nit-picking, mind you.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

I am not sure, but I thought the jewels were an add-on, I thought the factory only used a green paint in the markers.

Aflyer


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Gilbert used only green jewels. For an accurate restoration they should be green. Red jewels are available from parts suppliers for those who want to be prototypical.


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

thanks for the info AmFlyer

looks like I got a pretty original 312 then 
not to shabby for 50$
just ordered some brushes and the brush spring 
here's to hoping that's the only thing wrong with the sit unit


on a side note 
this 312 is the same as my dads 
but his is missing the jewels 
and his is actually a smoke in boiler chassis
with the smoke in tender shell on it (there is a slot in the boiler on his for the e unit switch , and the smoke unit is in the boiler)


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

these are some comparison shots 
of my 2 312 engines

the sit is really heavy compared to the sib 
but really 
the only difference in design is the trailing wheels in-between the tender and engine


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The one with the diecast trailing truck has a 1947 chassis, it is longer in the front and has the filled in holes in the casting where the 1946 brass buttons were.


----------

